# Mf 3670



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

Anyone have problems with the dyanashift and pto on a 3670? the dynashift on our 3670 use to quit working whenever it felt like it and so did the pto. the brakes still dont work when you start it up....you have to pump them for a long time and then they will work.


----------



## mimbab (Jul 26, 2008)

I see this thread was initiated a long time ago. Have you received any responses? What did Massey Ferguson have to say regarding your problems with the dynashift?


----------

